# The Zodiac Aerospace GMT arrived....



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

I just picked it up from the post office. Unfortunately I was charged with duties and taxes, bringing the total price to about 250 Euros. Still, it's in a very nice condition, so I feel I didn't pay too much. 
First impression is excellent. It has a semi-quick set date and a hacking movement. The bezel still clicks nicely, and winding and setting feels smooth and tight. Most impressive, it has exactly the same date-change mechanism as Rolex uses. Nothing happens until approximately 5 mins to midnight, and then it changes suddenly with a reassuring 'click'.
Even though the crown is not a screw down type, it was once rated at '20atm waterproof'. When I picked it up, over two weeks after shipping, it was already running. So apparently the automatic winding is very efficiënt too. All very impressive.
Someone suggested to me that the bezel is really supposed to be chrome-plated, but an Internet search has only found me gold colored bezels, and I believe I can see the plating wear through on the outer edge of the bezel in certain places, so I'm convinced it's gold-plated.
All in all, I'm quit happy with this lovely Zodiac. They can also be found with a black dial and steel bezel, and even with a Rolex-like red/blue bezel. That would go better with the pilot's theme I concentrate on, but it doesn't hurt to have a slightly more 'dressier' watch in the collection too.

I'd love to know more about this watch. Specially when it was produced (60's?), and who made the movement. I know that Zodiac made their own movements in the beginning of the last century, and that they were one of the first companies with an automatic movement. Also it needs another strap I think. Maybe something brown.


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

Ron Engels said:


> ...........I'd love to know more about this watch. Specially when it was produced (60's?), and who made the movement.


I just checked Ronald Ranfft's site, and it must be the Zodiac 75 or 75B.
In the picture it looks most like the 75B, but looking at the features, it's exactly like the 75. This caliber is based on the manual wind AS 1687/1688.
The automatic mechanism is a joint development of Doxa, Eberhard, Favre-Leuba, Girard-Perregaux, and Zodiac. Ronald Ranfft dates it at ca.1965.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

That's very nice Ron - something different for the collection. A nice brown leather strap would compliment the bezel nicely I think, and give the watch a lovely vintage refinement.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice watch! Big bang for the buck. 
Here's a quartz version I used to own...


----------



## Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if you have found this site already www.vintagezodiacs.com, it's where I found most of the information on them when I was looking for info on the one I had; it's hard to find one that is totally stock.
It's a one man site I believe with a lot on 60' and 70's zodiacs and a forum even.
I'm sure Butch will be glad to hear from you.

Rodriguez


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rodriguez. I did find the site, but not the forum, and I did not contact the owner. I'm going to check that out.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Rodriguez said:


> Don't know if you have found this site already www.vintagezodiacs.com, it's where I found most of the information on them when I was looking for info on the one I had; it's hard to find one that is totally stock.
> It's a one man site I believe with a lot on 60' and 70's zodiacs and a forum even.
> I'm sure Butch will be glad to hear from you.
> 
> Rodriguez


Great site Rodriguez and a very nice watch Ron - I really like the Red and Blue bezel version with SS bracelet and what great value for money!


----------

